
Iran Looks Set to Blow Up Its Fake Aircraft Carrier Again - ideals
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/35118/iran-looks-set-to-blow-up-its-fake-aircraft-carrier-again
======
simonblack
It's not a 'fake', it's a 'target' for practice drills.

Just like the cloth targets for anti-air gunnery practice, it is an affordable
and disposable target.

Or would you expect a country to build a real, fully operational carrier to be
destroyed just for target practice?

